#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Link Dedicado - Salvador/BA [Federacao]

## MarcianoMarques

Boa noite.

Estou procurando fornecedor para link dedicado full duplex para regiao da Federação em Salvador/BA.
Preciso incialmente de 100mb. Quem tiver disponibilidade favor enviar contato para [email protected] que passo os dados da coordenada e negociamos valores.


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------

